# Where to get free blank t shirt images for putting your designs onto?



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

Can anyone point me to some free blank t shirt images where I can easily add my designs onto them via photoshop?

Preferablly something that looks professional and maybe has them wrinkles in it or something!


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

search this forum for templates or t shirt templates .. you should be able to find some ..


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

There are a lot of places present around you just need a Google search other way is to search the forum because this is discussed many time on the forum.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a link that has been posted on here several times. Use the search feature at the top and you may find more. 

Huge Collection of T-Shirt Design Mockup Templates

You can also buy them at GoMedia


----------

